

Ask HN: Looking for a JavaScript contract but don't have code to show. What should I do? - dlfw

I&#x27;ve been working remotely for the last year as solo developer on a MVP for a startup, doing full stack work (PHP &#x2F; Node.js &#x2F; jQuery &#x2F; Python). The product is in private beta and it&#x27;s not 100% related to the type of technologies I&#x27;d like to use in my next contract.<p>I just moved back to London, UK, and I&#x27;ve contacted many recruiters for JavaScript contracts: the point is, I&#x27;ve got many years of experience, great clients and a strong CV, however I don&#x27;t have any JavaScript projects to show that I&#x27;m proud of (the ones I&#x27;ve got are too old&#x2F;outdated technologies and they don&#x27;t really show my skills).
My GitHub account is not very solid from this perspective either.<p>So I&#x27;m in the process of creating a portfolio to showcase four of the best and most recent&#x2F;relevant projects I&#x27;ve built, with the objective to use the portfolio itself to showcase my skills: I&#x27;ll then be able to use it as an example of code I&#x27;m proud of (or by looking at the source or by publishing it on GitHub).<p>Do you thinks it&#x27;s a viable solution? 
Do you have any suggestion?<p>Many thanks for your time.
======
CoreSet
Even if you don't have source to show, if your back-end experience includes
Node and you can converse about it freely and intelligently, I think you'll be
fine.

Maybe you could write a blog post examining some confusing element of Node
architecture? Or walking people though a simple JS MVC PoC? Basically just
provide some sort of technical copy (on your resume/linkedIn/wherever)that
shows you understand some of the basic features of JS development (closures,
callbacks, prototypical inheritance - which sounds like its all old hat for
you). With your other projects and experience, I think that would be enough.

~~~
dlfw
Thanks for your reply. If this was a permanent position instead of a contract,
it will be a lot easier for me as I'll have to go through the interview stage,
and I don't think I'll have any issues with that. However it seems that for a
contract position I cannot even get an interview and I think it's
understandable: if you have to choose between two developers for a 3 months
contract and both have a strong CV but one of the two has some examples of
work to prove his skills/experience, I'd personally choose the one with the
examples (assuming that they're good) instead of hiring/interviewing the other
just basing myself on trust. So unfortunately I need source code to show.

~~~
CoreSet
Well then it sounds like you need to show source code ;)

------
seanwilson
Why do you want JavaScript contracts specifically? I've done contracts with
languages I don't have a strong portfolio in but the clients weren't
interested in the technology, they just wanted a solution to their problem. If
you're proficient in several varied languages a new one isn't going to slow
you down much. You're likely to get scrutinised more if the contract is
specifically about JavaScript though.

------
saluki
Landing a contract gig can have lots of hoops, verifying past experience,
background checks, etc.

For starters you could use your dated sites as portfolio pieces and try to get
approval to obtain private beta credentials from your recent MVP work to show
off your work. This would probably represent your experience more than making
portfolio pieces just for your portfolio. Most companies aren't really picky
about what your older work looks like as far as being dated. All projects
looks dated after a few years. So I'd give it a go with your existing work and
see if that opens doors. You can also work on adding in some portfolio pieces
too while you're going through the process with what you have.

Typically on interviews some of the conversation will center on code, but a
big part will be experience working remotely, what would you do in this
situation (project is getting behind schedule, you aren't getting
data/information you need, etc). So focus on working as a team, bringing value
to a project, tackling/learning new things, recommend frameworks/services that
can help the project. Related experience with similar apps/websites.

Good luck landing your first remote gig.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Yes I think you're on the exact right track. You'll still have to jump through
the hoops of coding-tests, etc for certain companies, but you'll have
demonstrated enough proficiency to get your foot in the door.

